# "Char-Broil Deluxe Digital Electric Smoker"



## bucsrno1 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello,

I bought my parents a "Char-Broil Deluxe Digital Electric Smoker" from Amazon for Christmas.


From what I have read it seems like a good one.

Anybody have one of these?

If so what is your opinion about`em?


----------



## dr k (Dec 10, 2015)

bucsrno1 said:


> Hello,
> I bought my parents a "Char-Broil Deluxe Digital Electric Smoker" from Amazon for Christmas.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SMRXYCE?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> From what I have read it seems like a good one.
> ...


It's basically an Mes 30 Gen. 2 with a different smoke generating set up for wood chips that lasts 7 hours before refilling. I don't know of anyone that has one of these. Probably a newer addition to the electronic smoker line. I'm Interested in hearing about the smoker box smoking consistency, putting so many chips in at once. If it has a nice thin blue smoke or white heavy smoke. The Amnps (A-Maze-N pellet smoker tray) seems to be the favorite smoke generator for set it and forget it. The slant drip tray with the small water pan hanging next to the heating element is notorious for trapping heat under the incline on the right side, making for uneven heating. Some leave that slant/water pan set up out and put an aluminum disposable pan on the bottom rack since it is the least favorite smoking level, getting so hot, being the closest to the heating element. If you go to the bottom of this page past all posts you'll see a list of sponsors. Click on A-Maze-N Products and check out the pellet smoking maze tray. Good for cold smoking cheese and many other things as well in a smoker or a grill. Is it an 800 watt heating element?  There's a couple of places to put the maze in your style of smoker. 
-Kurt


----------



## ou812dano (Jun 11, 2017)

Loving mine so far. Having a little trouble getting good smoke at lower temps. Look for advice now.


----------

